# Bit of Honey's twin does.



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I am so happy, I was crossing my fingers for twin does and that is what Bitty had. She had them without any problems. I haven't decides on names yet but I am thinking maybe old time actresses.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! Very pretty girls!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

They are gorgeous..my sons like mom please lol..


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations on the beautiful babies.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you guys so much.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Pretty babies,...makes me want to snuggle 'em.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats! Their just beautiful and its always nice when you have a smooth delivery


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Very cute! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats they are very cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!!! My favorite color to boot  (the buckskin)


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Lovely.. and very elegant looking, how about Greta Garbo, Rosalyn Russell (especially if she has a nice udder) Olivia DeHavalyn....?


----------

